# peww, patchouli aroma



## honor435 (Nov 12, 2010)

wow, my first time making this eo, wow does it stink, people are asking for it, dont know why! i put a little on a guaze in a baggie and hid it in xray dept, at my work,(she loves pach.) she found it! 
I did hp, 1 oz for 2 lb batch, added some liquid brown lines, we'll see.


----------



## carebear (Nov 12, 2010)

Ugh.  It's great, but only in smaaaaaaaaaaall doses IMO.


----------



## soapbuddy (Nov 12, 2010)

I love Patch! The older the better.


----------



## honor435 (Nov 12, 2010)

thats not too much is it? the eo was from wsp. I have some "old" patchouli, saving that for "whatever'!


----------



## soapbuddy (Nov 12, 2010)

honor435 said:
			
		

> thats not too much is it? the eo was from wsp. I have some "old" patchouli, saving that for "whatever'!


1 oz. for a 2 lb. batch sounds perfect.


----------



## Deda (Nov 12, 2010)

soapbuddy said:
			
		

> honor435 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perfect would be a titch of Lavender mixed in.


----------



## loveit_latherit (Nov 13, 2010)

my all time fav - I really don't know how I swing in so many directions with what I like and what makes me ill - Patch Lav or Lav with 25% patch and 25% Sandalwood - I call in Heavenly Lavender... AHHHHH!

Patch I have found variesd significantly from supplier to supplier as well - can STINK or be heaven


----------



## lauramw71 (Nov 13, 2010)

Not a fan of straight Patch either.  I made incense for my fiance with it and he adores it!  Makes me GAG!  lol
I might have to try mixing it with some lavendar or something else.  I think it would be nice with something fruity?


----------



## honor435 (Nov 15, 2010)

oh  my gosh, my soaping cottage stinks SO bad from the pach, gotta put it somewhere, like the garage! oops honey is  ahunter, he wouldnt like that.


----------



## pgnlady (Nov 19, 2010)

Pachouli is one of those scents that grow on you... at first I didn't like it, but it kinda lingers in your thoughts (to me) and I would keep going back and smelling it.  Now I enjoy it straight in my bath at night or mixed with other scents for perfume.  The patchouli I got from BB is pretty much an exact match for the EO I use from Nature's Gift for smaller applications.  Haven't soaped with it yet but I hope it will smell as good when I do


----------



## nattynoo (Nov 19, 2010)

I like patchouli too.
Lemongrass is another that has the ability to stink out an entire room.


----------



## dubnica (Nov 19, 2010)

nattynoo said:
			
		

> Lemongrass is another that has the ability to stink out an entire room.



Stink out?  I looove lemongrass.....


----------



## carebear (Nov 19, 2010)

I love patch - at about 0.2%  in a good blend...

straight patch smells like ass


----------



## Sunny (Nov 20, 2010)

honor, you so crraaazzzaaayyyyyyy


----------



## soapbuddy (Nov 20, 2010)

carebear said:
			
		

> I love patch - at about 0.2%  in a good blend...
> 
> straight patch smells like ass


And true 20 year old Patch smells amazing.  No dirt smell or dirty socks; it's acquired a heady sweetness that's just awesome! So go put your Patch away for a while and come back to it later.


----------



## LisaNY (Nov 20, 2010)

Big-time patchouli lover here.  A good blend is patch, lavender and sweet orange 5x - lovely!


----------



## djk17 (Nov 21, 2010)

I hated patchouli until I got some that was aged and smelled unbelievably good--velvety, chocolatey, deep, sensuous.

what a difference from that pungent dirt smell it can have!


----------



## honor435 (Dec 4, 2010)

I like carebears comment, staright patch smells like as-!


----------

